# Where can i find a full keyboard for the iphone 4?



## happysmith

i have an iphone 4 and i have chubby fingers and i heard about this keyboard are the internet but i was wondering where i can find one and about how much ?


----------



## David58117

I don't think you can replace the keyboard on the iPhone, should of went Android instead Mr. Chubby Fingers!!


----------



## gehlmauer

The keyboard is on slider rails and can be moved out of the way of the home key. It also plugs into the dock connector, disabling the software keyboard entirely. Finally, a female dock port on the bottom allows the iPhone to be synchronized with the keyboard in place.

________________

VLC Player Download


----------

